# 2" Galvi Pipe Leak



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Made this repair today, were set to replace about 70' of this line that crosses the road in a trailer park. Going to run the new line with 2" Pex.

If you look close you can see the hole with the water bubbling through it.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What is that a beer can? Where's the gear clamps?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> What is that a beer can? Where's the gear clamps?


Coors Light, it was hot out today, needed to quench the thirst, so I said what the hey, it fit perfect around that pipe, that and might putty worked wonders. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> What is that a beer can? Where's the gear clamps?


...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks more like one of these...
















Paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Looks more like one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it Paul, I had to max out the bolt thread just to get it to work, but got it.

Started the nuts and bolts on top side of the pipe, once I got the nut started on about two thread onto it, it was a b-itch to spin the clamp to the bottom side of the pipe.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

These clamps are great. We have started to use these and really like them. They are called Hymax and Hyjoint Couplings.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

they also make a repair clamp...missed that one


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Ron said:


> Made this repair today, were set to replace about 70' of this line that crosses the road in a trailer park. Going to run the new line with 2" Pex.
> 
> If you look close you can see the hole with the water bubbling through it.


I thought you couldn't use pex underground :whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> I thought you couldn't use pex underground :whistling2:


Never said you can't.

Allowed here


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> I thought you couldn't use pex underground :whistling2:


 Pex is direct burial rated here as well.


----------

